# Zend Framework RewriteRule liefert 404



## ZodiacXP (27. Februar 2010)

Und schon wieder eine Tafel Schoki mehr verputzt.
Ich habe mod_rewrite eingebunden, Server neugestartet und die empfohlene .htaccess genommen von Zend.
Ergebnis ist ein 404 und in den Logs steht auch das der angegebene Pfad nicht gefunden wird.
Dabei dachte ich, dass dieser Rewrite genau das abfängt:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /Stuco-CMS/trunk
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -s [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -l [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -d
RewriteRule ^.*$ - [NC,L]
RewriteRule ^.*$ index.php [NC,L]
```

Wonach sollte ich noch schauen?


----------

